# company D store hours at wdw?



## debtedd

my sister is a college intern and is having a hard time finding time to get us our tickets for this monday.  I am trying to do what I can from this side and looking to find out company D stores and location and hours...can anyone shed some light for me?

thanks in advance!

not sure if it's a 21 year old, or she's just crazy, but planning with her has been hell!  fingers and toes are crossed she will be able to get out of bed to let us in the parks next week.  ugh!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## wdwtweets

I'm not exactly sure what info you are looking for.  What is the Company D Store?


----------



## safetymom

It is a store for cast members.


----------



## wdwtweets

Still confused.  If the OP's sister is a CM, why wouldn't she know where these stores were?


----------



## Pecobill

There is one right beside the Disney University where she attended Traditions and another one at Epcot.Those are the 2 I know of.


----------



## Pecobill

wdwtweets said:


> Still confused.  If the OP's sister is a CM, why wouldn't she know where these stores were?



She should know.If not maybe she isn't a CM or maybe they don't tell the interns about them.


----------



## TracerX

The one at DU is open Monday-Wednesday 8:00 - 5:00 and Thursday-Friday 7:30 - 5:00. They are closed on Saturday and Sunday.


----------

